# Hysteroscopy



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to FF and wondered if anyone could help.

I had a hysteroscopy a couple of days ago and have had some pretty heavy bleeding with clotting since-is this normal? My doctor was fairly certain they wouldn't find anything as nothing had come up on previous ultrasounds. However, apparently I had a fibroid and a polyp (close to entrance of cervix) which were both removed.  Also had some of the lining scraped away apparently. I had the hysteroscopy done as a precaution prior to IVF treatment (we have been ttc for 2 years, unexplained) and so glad I did now!

Also, is the treatment likely to affect my cycle?  I had it on day 19 but think I ovulated pretty late this month (usually day 14/15 but just finished my 6th month of clomid so maybe disrupted because of that) so treatment was probably around the time of ovulation.  Period due to start in a week or so on normal cycle but not sure whether to expect it or not.

Have follow up appt in a couple of weeks but would be super helpful to hear if anyone on here has had a similar experience. 

Thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey honey I hope you are feeling better now  

I have had bleeding after a hysterescopy and found it has messed my cycle up a bit: although I have a stupid cycle anyway, but it messes is up more than usual! Try not to worry though, it won't have any long term affects or delay anything. In fact some clinics report improved results from ladies who have a hyst in the months before their IVF.

Good luck  

Xxx


----------



## Hopeful_81 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks so much Cloudy! Feel much better now, bit of mild pain and spotting but that's it.  Let's hope it has been worth it! Xx


----------



## broodymoody (Dec 26, 2016)

Hopeful_81 said:


> Hi, I'm new to FF and wondered if anyone could help.
> 
> I had a hysteroscopy a couple of days ago and have had some pretty heavy bleeding with clotting since-is this normal? My doctor was fairly certain they wouldn't find anything as nothing had come up on previous ultrasounds. However, apparently I had a fibroid and a polyp (close to entrance of cervix) which were both removed. Also had some of the lining scraped away apparently. I had the hysteroscopy done as a precaution prior to IVF treatment (we have been ttc for 2 years, unexplained) and so glad I did now!
> 
> ...


Hi. I am scheduled for a hysterscopy and they said if they find anything they wouldn't take it out there and then, it will have to wait for a laparscopy. Is that what they said to you?


----------

